# My cockatiel shake his head a lot



## Kmmoon (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello cockatiel lovers,
Recently I bought cockatiel and he's 1 month and 1 week (not accurate) after like 4 days or 5 days he starts shaking his head a lot that he can't sleep. I feed him corn flakes and sometime rice
Do you know the reason why he doing this ?
There is no vet in my town 
Here is a video for my bird
https://youtu.be/gxgySdmD-kM



Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kmmoon (Oct 11, 2017)

Kmmoon said:


> Hello cockatiel lovers,
> Recently I bought cockatiel and he's 1 month and 1 week (not accurate) after like 4 days or 5 days he starts shaking his head a lot that he can't sleep. I feed him corn flakes and sometime rice
> Do you know the reason why he doing this ?
> There is no vet in my town
> ...


I forgot to say that he itch his ear as well with his feet

Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That all sounds pretty normal but he is really young. A little too young to be fully weaned. Are you still hand feeding him?


----------



## mocknbird (Jul 7, 2017)

How is your bird doing?


----------



## rivx (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm a little curious about the diet. It doesn't seem like a healthy complete diet for a bird at all, unless its merely treats and they aren't weaned. If so, it'll be easier to get your bird onto a healthy diet if its weaned onto one.


----------



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry but cornflakes and rice won't provide the nutrients that your bird needs. 
You don't say where you are from but surely where you got the bird from must have some idea of what the bird can eat. To my knowledge captive cockatiel diet is normally either a blended seed mix or pellets formulated for cockatiels.

Pellet or seed should form around 80% of the diets with the rest being vegetables and some fruit. There is a hugelist of what cockatiels can eat and some things they MUST NOT eat.

here is a helpful link to what is good and bad
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/tablefoods.html
I hope this helps you

Oztiel


----------

